# good day to wade



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

I was in Destin for this Labor Day weekend. As usual, my wife and I had a great time. Anyways, I hit the usual spots to wet a line, just wading fishy areas on the bay side. Ladyfish are always fun to catch. Besides, I landed an 18" spec. This one was caught on a #6 Crazy Charlie. I wish I had more time, well next time....


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome. Way to post up. 

I have yet to catch a fish on the fly.


----------

